# htaccess und Mod_Rewrite



## GXBo (18. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Gleich vorweg: ich weiß, dass es evtl. nicht in diesen Bereich des Forums passt, aber ich weiß auch sonst nicht wo ich dieses Thema sonst posten soll ^^.

Ich habe derzeit ein kleines - für mich ärgerliches - Problem. Ich will per .htaccess die URL verändern (mod_rewrite). Die Homepage ist unter anderem auch für iPhones umgesetzt worden und nun soll die URL für iPhone-Besucher die gleiche sein wie für PC-Besucher.

Sprich:
Wenn jmd. mit dem iPhone auf meine Seite geht wird er automatisch umgeleitet auf folgende url:

_http://beispieldomain.com/iphone/de/_

jetzt will ich das dies per .htacces aber so aussieht als wäre er immer noch auf:

_http://beispieldomain.com/_

wenn er seine URL in der Leiste anschaut oder den Link weiterschickt.

Wie kann ich das am besten umsetzten?


----------



## kantonix (18. Februar 2010)

müsste so gehen:


```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteRule ^/iphone/de/ http://%{HTTP_HOST}
```

schau mal hier vorbei, da sind ganz nützliche Befehle dabei:
http://www.modrewrite.de/mod_rewrite.syntax.phtml


----------

